# Any word on ETA of Cox VOD on Premiere?



## NOLA Sam (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas? I have a few Prems with Lifetime that I purchased to get away from Cox DVRs and fees, but I am still missing my VOD access via Cox.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

NOLA Sam said:


> Anyone have any ideas? I have a few Prems with Lifetime that I purchased to get away from Cox DVRs and fees, but I am still missing my VOD access via Cox.


Is this something Tivo is planning on doing? If so, I wasn't aware of it.

You might need to learn to like amazon and/or netflix...


----------



## NOLA Sam (Oct 22, 2010)

smbaker said:


> Is this something Tivo is planning on doing? If so, I wasn't aware of it.
> 
> You might need to learn to like amazon and/or netflix...


Yeah, They announced it in August of last year. Cox is apparently also going to be leasing Tivo Prems to subscribers who don't want to pay for boxes. This was also part of the reason Cox has moved to SDV Tuners, which would make accessing their VOD library possible once it was coded into the Cox systems.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

NOLA Sam said:


> Any word on ETA of Cox VOD on Premiere?


Nope


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

NOLA Sam said:


> This was also part of the reason Cox has moved to SDV Tuners, which would make accessing their VOD library possible once it was coded into the Cox systems.


No. Cox's move to SDV has nothing to do with TiVo. Most cable companies have been moving to or will move to SDV in an attempt to save bandwidth. Cox started on this a long time ago.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

NOLA Sam said:


> Yeah, They announced it in August of last year. Cox is apparently also going to be leasing Tivo Prems to subscribers who don't want to pay for boxes.


I take it no similar VOD deal is in the works with comcast?

sheesh, the time I spend in these forums, you'd think I'd know things like this.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

smbaker said:


> I take it no similar VOD deal is in the works with comcast?


I don't know about the leasing thing he was talking about- never saw ANYTHING about that. But I do recall a similar agreement was made with Comcast for VOD, but it might have been made before the Premiere. I did some searching but found nothing conclusive either way.

Here is the original announcement from Cox/TiVo from almost EIGHT MONTHS ago:
http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/customrel...version=live&prid=651057&releasejsp=custom_15

"Cox plans to make its video on demand service available on TiVo Premiere boxes to subscribers in all its major markets. "


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

smbaker said:


> I take it no similar VOD deal is in the works with comcast?


A district manager in my local Comcast office told me that they are working with TiVo on this. He had no details. My thought was that it would incorporate the VOD available via XFinity on line.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

smbaker said:


> I take it no similar VOD deal is in the works with comcast?
> 
> sheesh, the time I spend in these forums, you'd think I'd know things like this.


Looks like TiVo and Comcast just announced that they have a VOD deal in place too. http://blog.tivo.com/2011/05/tivo-a...ty-on-demand-library-to-tivo®-premiere-users/

Anyone want to place bets on whether Comcast or Cox has VOD available for retail Premiere boxes first? I bought a TiVo Premiere for my inlaws in Phoenix and I think they'll be pretty happy to get VOD from Cox while getting about eight times more storage space than their old DVR.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

I have been waiting to see how this all works out... Till then, no premiere for me. I even created a twitter account to message tivodesign the other day (I had resisted the account until then). I got no response. Oh well.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

JimboG said:


> Looks like TiVo and Comcast just announced that they have a VOD deal in place too. http://blog.tivo.com/2011/05/tivo-a...ty-on-demand-library-to-tivo®-premiere-users/
> 
> Anyone want to place bets on whether Comcast or Cox has VOD available for retail Premiere boxes first? I bought a TiVo Premiere for my inlaws in Phoenix and I think they'll be pretty happy to get VOD from Cox while getting about eight times more storage space than their old DVR.


Anyone want to place bets on when Tivo will next deliver anything they promised? Where's Hulu Plus? Why is the HDUI still unfinished? Why is Netflix so much worse than everyone else's implementation?

I have to give them credit for Pandora and the iPad app, though.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> Anyone want to place bets on when Tivo will next deliver anything they promised? Where's Hulu Plus? Why is the HDUI still unfinished? Why is Netflix so much worse than everyone else's implementation?
> 
> I have to give them credit for Pandora and the iPad app, though.


I am betting within two months something will be delivered... What? I don't know, but there is a system update coming according tivodesign.

To be honest I don't care why the HDUI isn't finished. The overall UI doesn't lack any features that I care about... However, it does look bad for Tivo that they have let it go on for so long like that.

Netflix is one of the first Netflix implementations and Tivo was one of the first to allow searching of Netflix content. So it isn't surprising to me that their application is dated. Really all they need to add is a browse content feature. The Netflix application adds a nice feature to the Tivo, but it isn't really a selling point. The Tivo sub is more the Netflix to begin with. You buy a Tivo to be a DVR as that is the functionality that is worth paying for. Now, I would of course like to see an update to the interface, but I think Tivo has some other things that need taken care of first. Like the HDUI you mentioned before.

To add to your list the application that needs much more updating than the Netflix one is Amazon Unbox. I use Unbox, because that is the service really being provided. Unbox was the original download service that was renamed to VOD when the larger streaming service was created. The lack of the ability to stream from Amazon has some disadvantages (although I think they should still allow the download option). The biggest being the inability to redownload "owned" content without a computer.

Overall, however, I don't care so much about the little applications as those are just extras. I am more interested in the base DVR functionality, which is incomplete. My hopes for Cox VOD is that they allow tuning requests through IP instead of the TA and thus I can do away with my TA. It is probably a pipe dream, but I don't recommend a Tivo to people due to the TA hassle. It is just a caveat that I will try to avoid for others.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, It's been nearly a year since this has been announced and not a word since.

Is this something tivo and cox are still working on?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

LoREvanescence said:


> Well, It's been nearly a year since this has been announced and not a word since.
> 
> Is this something tivo and cox are still working on?


I recently posted a request for an update @ DSLR Forums:
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26117737-CATV-What-is-the-Status-of-Cox-VOD-on-TiVo-Premiere-

The Cox PR person that monitors the forum stated:
As far as TiVo Premier goes, it is still an active project, but we don't have a launch date to announce yet.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

well, that is certainly good news


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

LoREvanescence said:


> well, that is certainly good news


I suppose. But it sounds like the same response last year. I wouldn't hold my breath at this point.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

crxssi said:


> I suppose. But it sounds like the same response last year. I wouldn't hold my breath at this point.


yeah, but it hasn't been discontinued.

The only part i am uneasy about is there is no answer from that cox rep whether or not it will work with retail tivo premiere boxes we already have or would you have to get one through the cable company.

Any word on the comcast deal whether or not it will be on existing boxes or special ones like the RCN?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The initial press release stated, It will be a retail TiVo Premiere, not distributed by Cox. The TiVo Premiere just needs a software download of the SeaChange VOD software. Whether that download comes from Cox or TiVo, I don't know. But I do know that in order to have the Cox VOD service you must subscribe to Cox HSI also.

Since the initial press release also stated "multi-room viewing" would be available, (and most Cox markets are CopyOnce), it makes sense that part or all of the delay is the ability to stream from Premiere to Premiere. Once TiVo officially announces streaming, I think it will happen.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

what is hsi? I just know i have the cox max bundle and have everything but the premium channels like hbo.

I'm hoping they start rolling it out in select markets and I can get it by the end of the year. I would really love to have on demand.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

CoxInPHX said:


> The initial press release stated, It will be a retail TiVo Premiere, not distributed by Cox. The TiVo Premiere just needs a software download of the SeaChange VOD software.


Nice link, thanks. Haven't seen that before. Of course, it is dated from 2.33 years ago! Love this quote: "TiVo is synonymous with the optimal viewer experience..." from the SeaChange CEO. Optimal?? I bet he hadn't really used the HDUI when that was written!



> Whether that download comes from Cox or TiVo, I don't know. But I do know that in order to have the Cox VOD service you must subscribe to Cox HSI also.


It would certainly be something integrated into the TiVo software package and pushed by TiVo (if it ever happens).


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

LoREvanescence said:


> what is hsi?


Cox HSI (High Speed Internet), Broadband service with Cox, has been mentioned as a prerequisite.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox HSI (High Speed Internet), Broadband service with Cox, has been mentioned as a prerequisite.


I've got that so I'm all set.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Thought I'd bump this thread, and hope Margret can make a comment.

Dave Zatz said TiVo had no comment at CES
http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-01/from-ces-whats-next-for-tivo/#comment-116384


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread, and hope Margret can make a comment.
> 
> Dave Zatz said TiVo had no comment at CES
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-01/from-ces-whats-next-for-tivo/#comment-116384


according to a tivo rep on facebook it's still live


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> according to a tivo rep on facebook it's still live


Cox is still alive but my understanding is they follow Comcast so it will be after the Comcast deployment(s).


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> according to a tivo rep on facebook it's still live


I missed that, do you have a link? How long ago I do not see it there now. I see MegaZone made a comment but he is not a TiVo rep


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> I missed that, do you have a link? How long ago I do not see it there now.


no link I got that info tonight via email from a tivo rep [email protected]


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> no link I got that info tonight via email from a tivo rep [email protected]


Thanks, I will email them with my request too.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sbiller said:


> Cox is still alive but my understanding is they follow Comcast so it will be after the Comcast deployment(s).


do you have a source or just guessing?

I think that was the deal for the tivo on the motorola boxes, but Comcast and Cox both dropped that and are now doing this which cox had a press release first, so they should be first.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

http://www.schange.com/Docs/Public/ondemand/Cardio_QS_10-6_2011.aspx

how it's supposed to work


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> no link I got that info tonight via email from a tivo rep [email protected]





CoxInPHX said:


> Thanks, I will email them with my request too.


FWIW:
Date: 
Thursday, January 12, 2012 1:11 PM 
From: 
Ami Nomura <@tivo.com>
To: 
'Bryan' <@cox.net>
Subject: RE: Status Update on Cox/TiVo VOD OnDemand Content

Hi Bryan,

Yes, we are in fact working on getting Cox VOD to TiVo Premiere users in select markets. It is coming and we will announce as we learn more.

-Ami

Ami Nomura
Public Relations
TiVo Inc.
@tivo.com


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, I just had to renew my bundle / contract with COX yesterday.

I asked specifically about ondemand. 

As expected, the sales person knew nothing, she was like you can't get ondemand? Let me get in touch with tech so they can send a hit to your box. I had to explain everything to her and read the press release, then she was like I will be right back.

Five minutes later she came back and said she spoke to her supervisor and said that when it becomes available an announcement will be made. Keep your eyes out and once it rolls out you should have it.

I wasn't able to get any info on timing or where it would be rolled out first. They didn't have a clue, I wonder if that answer they gave me was just made up to give me something since they don't know anything about it, or if they know it is coming and that's what they were directed to tell us.


as a side note, I got $15 of my bundle by threatening to go to fios as they mailed me a 2 year offer at a better rate.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

LoREvanescence said:


> Well, I just had to renew my bundle / contract with COX yesterday.
> 
> I asked specifically about ondemand.
> 
> ...


according to tivo it's still an active project.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> according to tivo it's still an active project.


yeah, though there have been rumors that it has been delayed


----------



## arizon (Apr 16, 2010)

LoREvanescence said:


> yeah, though there have been rumors that it has been delayed


I wish Tivo was more up front with future enhancements...

Announced:
NetFlix application update

Not sure if announced or not:
Blockbuster retirement (just heard about it on the board today )
Cox VOD
Comcast VOD
Other cable company VOD ?

--Arizon


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

LoREvanescence said:


> yeah, though there have been rumors that it has been delayed


 The delay is no rumor... it's been over 2 years since announcement. No doubt Comcast will get priority.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

moyekj said:


> The delay is no rumor... it's been over 2 years since announcement. No doubt Comcast will get priority.


Seems like TiVo would be better off not announcing them until they are ready to release it to the public. It would be easier on TiVo and on the cable operator.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

LoREvanescence said:


> yeah, though there have been rumors that it has been delayed


It can't be a rumor that it is delayed, since we have been waiting forever for it.... so it is obviously already delayed!


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

moyekj said:


> The delay is no rumor... it's been over 2 years since announcement. No doubt Comcast will get priority.


You mean it has been about a year and a half right?
It has been about 9-10 months for Comcast...


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

socrplyr said:


> You mean it has been about a year and a half right?
> It has been about 9-10 months for Comcast...


 Yes, to be precise the original press release was August 2010


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

moyekj said:


> The delay is no rumor... it's been over 2 years since announcement. No doubt Comcast will get priority.


why would comcast get priority? cox was going to do the tivo on the Motorola/Cisco then dumped that for this while comcast was still doing tivo on the motorola boxes.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> why would comcast get priority?


 More $$$. I still think for these cable companies the main reason they maintain an association with TiVo is to avoid any patent disputes.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

moyekj said:


> More $$$. I still think for these cable companies the main reason they maintain an association with TiVo is to avoid any patent disputes.


Maybe. But I'd like to think that just occasionally, instead of being a docile little cash cow, a cable subscriber somewhere stands up and says, "Enough of this crap! I want a better DVR!"


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sbiller said:


> Seems like TiVo would be better off not announcing them until they are ready to release it to the public. It would be easier on TiVo and on the cable operator.


did Tivo announce this first or Cox I can't remember


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> did Tivo announce this first or Cox I can't remember


Press Release from TiVo on 8/12/2010.

http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/customrel.do?easyirid=ca934452ba6418ef&version=live&prid=651057&releasejsp=custom_150


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

sbiller said:


> Press Release from TiVo on 8/12/2010.
> 
> http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/customrel.do?easyirid=ca934452ba6418ef&version=live&prid=651057&releasejsp=custom_150


COX also had their own press release the same day. Don't have the link handy though.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

LoREvanescence said:


> COX also had their own press release the same day. Don't have the link handy though.


http://cox.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=43&item=517


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

well Comcast has launched ondemand via Tivo, so Cox is behind again first tivo was going to be on cox hardware that didn't happen and now no ondemand for cox via Tivo.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

In TiVo's 10-K Annual Report filed with the SEC on 3/23/2012 they mentioned Cox four times. I believe its still an active project and we will see a launch sometime this year.

*Citation #1*
our expectations with respect to the timing of future development and deployment, including future subscription growth or attrition and future technology and service revenues, with our distribution partners
such as Virgin Media Limited (U.K.), Suddenlink (U.S.), Charter Communications (U.S.), Cableuropa S.A.U. ("ONO") (Spain), Comcast (U.S.), *Cox (U.S.),* RCN (U.S.), Grande Communications (U.S.), DIRECTV (U.S.), and Cablevision (Mexico);

*Citation #2*
*We face risks in connection with our marketing and distribution agreements for the development and deployment of TiVo-branded advanced television solutions and services to our marketing partners and distributors, particularly as our ability to perform and meet such contractual arrangements may be dependent on our ability to gain access to certain necessary third-party technologies.
*We face significant technological challenges in our development of the TiVo service for our marketing partners and distributors, such as Charter, *Cox,* Comcast, Virgin, and ONO, among others, as well as our dependence on certain third-party technology providers who we depend upon to provide technology to us to allow us to meet the agreed upon feature and technology requirements requested by our television service providers. For example, we rely on access to and receipt of certain technologies from third-parties to enable Video on Demand and other content and search features on our products. Additionally, we are engaged in active intellectual property infringement suits with parties that we may otherwise rely on for the delivery of necessary technologies for enablement of key features of our products and as required by our contractual arrangements with our television service provider customers. For example, we are engaged in patent infringement litigation with Motorola and previously with Microsoft, who also license technology to us for use in our products to enable certain features. If we were unable to gain access to such technologies on reasonable commercial terms, we may be unable to provide certain features and functionalities in our products. In such an event, our products may not be competitive with similar products in the market and further we may not be able to comply with the contractual arrangements with certain of our television service provider, in either case our business would be harmed as a result. Our ability to benefit from these agreements is dependent upon the mass-deployment and adoption of our TiVo-branded advanced television solutions, which may include TiVo-branded DVRs, third-party set-top boxes which run TiVo software, and DVR and non-DVR set-top boxes, among other solutions, by the subscribers of our distribution customers and marketing partners. For example, we are currently in trials in certain geographic markets with Charter and in the initial stages of deployment with other distribution customers, such as ONO. If we are unable to complete development of these products in a timely and efficient manner to the satisfaction of our distribution customers, which includes hiring and retaining the necessary number of engineers and software developers to develop each partner's customized solution, correctly estimating the amount of time and resources that are necessary to develop each such solution, licensing necessary third-party technology (such as, for example, technology which enables the display of VOD content from our partners), and enabling full-scale deployment of our TiVo-branded advanced television solutions and services with these marketing partners and distributors, we may not be able to acquire new subscribers from them under these agreements and our business would be harmed.

*Citation #3 & 4*
As of January 31, 2012, there were approximately 2.3 million total subscriptions to the TiVo service through our TiVo-Owned and MSO businesses. In our TiVo-Owned business, in which we sell our products and subscriptions directly to consumers in the United States, we generate hardware revenues through the distribution of TiVo DVRs through consumer electronics retailers and through our on-line store at TiVo.com. We generate service revenues through the sales of TiVo service subscriptions to the consumers who purchase our TiVo DVRs. We also have agreements with Comcast and *Cox *to allow us in the future
to provide integrated access to each provider's VOD content for TiVo-Owned customers in select regions who also subscribe to Comcast's or *Cox's* television service in those regions. Additionally, in our MSO business, we generate service and/or hardware revenues by providing the TiVo service on MSO provisioned DVRs and non-DVR STBs through agreements with leading satellite and cable television service providers and broadcasters such as Charter, DIRECTV, Grande Communications, ONO, RCN, Suddenlink, and Virgin Media. We also generate technology revenues through the provision of engineering professional services in connection with our provision of the TiVo service to our MSO customers. We also generate advertising and audience research and measurement revenues by providing innovative advertising and audience measurement solutions for the television industry.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

How many of the mentioned providers have launched Tivo?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> How many of the mentioned providers have launched Tivo?


Cox is the only project that hasn't launched.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sbiller said:


> Cox is the only project that hasn't launched.


and probably never will


----------



## Nargg (May 25, 2012)

Cox is very much behind on this initiative. But, I have reservations. In reading the details of a TiVo unit supported by a cable carrier, it seems that the devices are usually dumbed down a bit. For a small example, Suddenlink's branded TiVo box is required to get VoD, but it's also missing TiVo features like the 30 second skip. You can't use a normal TiVo box to get VoD from Suddenlink. You have to lose to gain, not a win-win situation IMHO.

I'm kinda hoping for the Xfinity solution to be their choice. That way it'd work with the TiVo's no matter where they come from. DirecTV suprized me that their VoD requires an interenet connection and all VoD are downloaded and not streamed. No reason why the cable co's can't do this easily and quickly.

One thing that bothers me about Cox is that all their markets seem to be so radically different in technology. So one market may get VoD, while another may not, or require vastly different configurations. I like Cox overall, but some things they do just irk me.

Anyway, sounds like it's time for another call for standardization. I know, I know, not likely.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Nargg said:


> Cox is very much behind on this initiative. But, I have reservations. In reading the details of a TiVo unit supported by a cable carrier, it seems that the devices are usually dumbed down a bit. For a small example, Suddenlink's branded TiVo box is required to get VoD, but it's also missing TiVo features like the 30 second skip. You can't use a normal TiVo box to get VoD from Suddenlink. You have to lose to gain, not a win-win situation IMHO.
> 
> I'm kinda hoping for the Xfinity solution to be their choice. That way it'd work with the TiVo's no matter where they come from. DirecTV suprized me that their VoD requires an interenet connection and all VoD are downloaded and not streamed. No reason why the cable co's can't do this easily and quickly.
> 
> ...


Cox is only going to support the ondemand and the other tivo stuff should be available just like on comcast.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> Cox is only going to support the ondemand and the other tivo stuff should be available just like on comcast.


Correct. This is exactly the same as Comcast. See this link for more information.

http://blog.tivo.com/2010/08/tivo-and-cox-partner-to-offer-cox-on-demand-service-to-subscribers-with-a-tivo-premiere-box/


----------



## Kingpcgeek (Feb 6, 2012)

Response on Cox Arizona's Facebook page, nothing but Cox speak:

_we are still working out the details with TiVo to offer On Demand service to our customers who use TiVo Premiere recievers. Once an ETA has been set we will announce it to you all._


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Kingpcgeek said:


> Response on Cox Arizona's Facebook page, nothing but Cox speak:
> 
> _we are still working out the details with TiVo to offer On Demand service to our customers who use TiVo Premiere recievers. Once an ETA has been set we will announce it to you all._


what details ? $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

I wonder what will happen to Music choice ondemand since Tivo and Cox both provide it. I hope it's the cox version they offer more videos then tivo does.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ajwees41 said:


> I wonder what will happen to Music choice ondemand since Tivo and Cox both provide it. I hope it's the cox version they offer more videos then tivo does.


If you want HD Music Videos on your TiVo, the best solution is to download them from YouTube using Firefox and the DownloadHelper extension. Then use pytivo to push (upload) them to the TiVo.

http://www.downloadhelper.net/
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/

Music Choice both on Cox OnDemand and TiVo is a joke with it's very poor quality. I have yet to see any HD content even though the OnDemand labels it HD and displays 16:9 it clearly is 360 or 480.


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

I think COMCAST has VOD now, and what I think is nice is an Android app, too, for it. It would seem COX would add this, and then provide the service customers with apps to use it mobile as well as on the Premiere. That's what I hope, anyway.
Best,
DrWeb


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

would have been better for cox to use tivo for the whole home dvr


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Nargg said:


> One thing that bothers me about Cox is that all their markets seem to be so radically different in technology. So one market may get VoD, while another may not, or require vastly different configurations. I like Cox overall, but some things they do just irk me.


This statement simply is not true, as a whole Cox is probably the most unified and homogenous MSO in the US. There is very little deviation from technology and configuration from market to market, other than having both Moto and Cisco headends, but Cox does not have any markets that have not consolidated into one or the other.

All headends are 1GHz and tru2way enabled
All markets use Rovi Passport IPG and the tru2way NDS Trio IPG
Most all plants are Fiber to the node (FTTN)
All markets are DOCSIS 3 having most with 8 channels Down and 3 channels Up
Many markets are now starting to use MPEG4 (H.264) video feeds

Cox's biggest downfalls and mistakes have been, their attempt at Cellular service and their lack of a real Whole Home DVR solution, Trio has been an utter failure. Their next failure may be their attempt at Home Security.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> This statement simply is not true, as a whole Cox is probably the most unified and homogenous MSO in the US. There is very little deviation from technology and configuration from market to market, other than having both Moto and Cisco headends, but Cox does not have any markets that have not consolidated into one or the other.
> 
> All headends are 1GHz and tru2way enabled
> All markets use Rovi Passport IPG and the tru2way NDS Trio IPG
> ...


are you sure about all are 1Ghz? and Docsis3?


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox's biggest downfalls and mistakes have been, their attempt at Cellular service and their lack of a real Whole Home DVR solution, Trio has been an utter failure. Their next failure may be their attempt at Home Security.


Cellular was a failure... But led to a nice partnership with Verizon...

Why is Home security going to be a failure?


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> are you sure about all are 1Ghz? and Docsis3?


Yes unless it is all Digital.......


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Tico said:


> Yes unless it is all Digital.......


I don't think all digital would be the same not all areas offer the plus pack which is 1 Ghz tier if they did the plus pack would be mentioned on the channel lineups


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Which markets don't have D3?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Tico said:


> Why is Home security going to be a failure?


Extremely competitive business, lots of options and pricepoints
*No Fire/smoke monitoring protection in $29.99/mo plan*
You have to move to the $39.99/mo plan for Fire protection
3yr Contract length (pretty standard though) for ADT etc.
http://ww2.cox.com/residential/arizona/home-security/service-plans.cox

Fire protection should be standard, It is a #1 priority

I installed my own system everything hardwired, every entry point protected, 3-motions, 2-Fire/smoke, 4-glassbreaks, 1-Heat detect, 3-keypads, for ~$500 and have it monitored for $9/mo


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Fire protection should be standard, It is a #1 priority
> 
> I installed my own system everything hardwired, every entry point protected, 3-motions, 2-Fire/smoke, 4-glassbreaks, 1-Heat detect, 3-keypads, for ~$500 and have it monitored for $9/mo


Quick OT question: What brand of equipment do you like, and who monitors it for $9/mo? Thanks.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

L David Matheny said:


> Quick OT question: What brand of equipment do you like, and who monitors it for $9/mo? Thanks.


DSC mostley
This is a great starter panel kit: http://www.homesecuritystore.com/p-1456-kit32-16cp01-dsc-power-1832-security-kit-with-rf-keypad.aspx

If you need any assistance this is the place:
http://www.diyalarmforum.com/board/index.php?board=10.0

Alarm Relay (AKA Watchlight Corp) Monitoring, BBB A rating. Excelent service, not a 3rd party outsourced: http://www.alarmrelay.com/
http://www.alarmrelay.com/alarm-monitoring-service-pricing/
http://www.alarmrelay.com/pricing-policy/


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Extremely competitive business, lots of options and pricepoints
> *No Fire/smoke monitoring protection in $29.99/mo plan*
> You have to move to the $39.99/mo plan for Fire protection
> 3yr Contract length (pretty standard though) for ADT etc.
> ...


were else does cox offer this?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I believe Arizona is a test market, It started about a year ago in Tucson, AZ
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26203022-Cox-Home-Security


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

let's get back on topic. Do we really think Cox will launch ondemand via Tivo?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I am still certainly hopeful, but if Cox feels it would somehow overshadow and perhaps take any significant revenue away from the Trio WHDVR and its adoption, then all bets are off.

Cox has 4,761,000 video subs. 80% of those is the industry average for Digital subs.

Cox currently only reports 53,120 CableCARDs deployed, nationwide, 1.116% of total video subs and 1.395% of total Digital subs. And most CableCARD subs generally have more than one CableCARD, reducing that number.

By contrast Comcast has 1.665% of total video subs with CableCARDs, just slightly more than Cox. This number might be off slightly due to multiple cards per subs.

Sources
http://www.ncta.com/Stats/TopMSOs.aspx
http://www.ncta.com/StatsGroup/OperatingMetric.aspx
http://www.ncta.com/DocumentBinary.aspx?id=1031


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Also keep in mind a good portion of those CableCARD users are not TiVo users, so the revenue opportunity for the small number of TiVo users is miniscule so hardly surprising it's not a priority. I still think mostly Cox is playing just nice enough with TiVo to keep lawsuits away more than anything else.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea, I would like to see the breakdown by device.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Tico said:


> Cellular was a failure... But led to a nice partnership with Verizon...


?? Cox's partnership was with Sprint. That is what network and phones were being used. I think it failed because it restricted phone choices over going with regular Sprint and yet didn't offer any cost savings.


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

crxssi said:


> ?? Cox's partnership was with Sprint. That is what network and phones were being used. I think it failed because it restricted phone choices over going with regular Sprint and yet didn't offer any cost savings.


That led to a new agreement with Verizon:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/15/cox-verizon-wireless-oklahoma/


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Tico said:


> That led to a new agreement with Verizon:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/15/cox-verizon-wireless-oklahoma/


only one market so far not even in the first areas where cox wireless launched first.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

2012 half over no new news on Cox ondemand via Tivo


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> 2012 half over no new news on Cox ondemand via Tivo


I don't think we'll see anything with Cox for quite some time. I'm not sure if the deal is really still alive. No hint of it from this recent interview --> http://www.fiercecable.com/story/cox-coo-jill-campbell-details-strategy-right-sizing-cable-subscribers/2012-06-28


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sbiller said:


> I don't think we'll see anything with Cox for quite some time. I'm not sure if the deal is really still alive. No hint of it from this recent interview --> http://www.fiercecable.com/story/cox-coo-jill-campbell-details-strategy-right-sizing-cable-subscribers/2012-06-28


kind of hard to believe what she said about using Motorola gateways 6 tuner boxes since the Cox whole home dvr is Cisco hardware only.


----------



## saibari (Jan 11, 2008)

So I guess Cox VOD through TiVo never came to fruition? Does anyone know if it's still being discussed? Sure would be nice for the Roamio to support it.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

saibari said:


> So I guess Cox VOD through TiVo never came to fruition? Does anyone know if it's still being discussed? Sure would be nice for the Roamio to support it.


don't think so and since Cox is Private doesn't have to answer to stock holders we will probably never see it.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I just got off the phone with cox, and spoke to 3 different people. While I was getting an appointment set up to fix a low signal issue affecting my internet service going in and out and locking back into a contract I asked them about the TiVo OnDemand.

I got good news. An announcement was just made within the last couple weeks that OnDemand will start rolling out to TiVo Boxes in the Rhode Island Market in early December!

I was not expecting to hear anything on this when I asked them and especially not an answer of so soon. I confirmed it with level 1 and 2 support, and an account supervisor who locked me into a better rate.

I'm not sure about other markets, but everyone should start looking into it it is coming!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Interesting, I wonder if it will be mostly limited to Motorola markets like Comcast?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> Interesting, I wonder if it will be mostly limited to Motorola markets like Comcast?


Very Interesting Indeed. I don't know much about what each COX Market Uses, I know Rhode Island is all Motorola. Is most of COX Motorola or just some areas? I find it very unusual that Rhode Island would get the Roll Out First, but very happy to hear it.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

LoREvanescence said:


> I just got off the phone with cox, and spoke to 3 different people. While I was getting an appointment set up to fix a low signal issue affecting my internet service going in and out and locking back into a contract I asked them about the TiVo OnDemand.
> 
> I got good news. An announcement was just made within the last couple weeks that OnDemand will start rolling out to TiVo Boxes in the Rhode Island Market in early December!
> 
> ...


The Cox people on facebook said they have no info, so I'm guessing that it was wrong info. It has been talked about for over a year I wouldn't call this so soon lol.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> The Cox people on facebook said they have no info, so I'm guessing that it was wrong info.


I clarified it it with each person that I spoke too, and that it was indeed ondemand for tivo boxes. They all got a memo on it within the last week that it is coming. The specifically read the memo and stated Rhode Island Roll out to start in early to mid December.

Try calling and speaking to someone, the fact that 3 different people saw that memo, and one of them didn't know about it, but was able to look it up and say yes, it is true. COX sent out a bunch of memo's in the last week about new promotions and offerings coming before Christmas, and this is included with them.

In the past when I asked no one had a clue or could ever find any info, now they can find it right away and give me details. I think it's more then wrong info. It sounds promising that something might actually be happening now.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Cox is about 50/50, Motorola - Cisco


Arkansas - Motorola
Arizona - SA/Cisco
California
Orange County - Motorola
Palos Verdes - Motorola
San Diego - SA/Cisco
Santa Barbara - SA/Cisco

Florida - SA/Cisco
Georgia, Macon - Motorola
Idaho, Sun Valley - Motorola
Kansas - Motorola
Las Vegas - SA/Cisco
Louisiana - Motorola
Nebraska, Omaha - Motorola
New England (Rhode Island, Connecticut and Massachusetts) - Motorola
Ohio, Cleveland - SA/Cisco
Oklahoma
Oklahoma City - SA/Cisco
Tulsa - Motorola

Virginia
Northern VA - SA/Cisco
Hampton Roads - Motorola


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll keep an eye in this everyday and report back my findings. If that time table is accurate I should be able to report back if in demand does in fact rolls out. I should have it in a few short weeks if not sooner.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

LoREvanescence said:


> I clarified it it with each person that I spoke too, and that it was indeed ondemand for tivo boxes. They all got a memo on it within the last week that it is coming. The specifically read the memo and stated Rhode Island Roll out to start in early to mid December.
> 
> Try calling and speaking to someone, the fact that 3 different people saw that memo, and one of them didn't know about it, but was able to look it up and say yes, it is true. COX sent out a bunch of memo's in the last week about new promotions and offerings coming before Christmas, and this is included with them.
> 
> In the past when I asked no one had a clue or could ever find any info, now they can find it right away and give me details. I think it's more then wrong info. It sounds promising that something might actually be happening now.


Well the facebook people are from Atlanta I do Believe and would know better than a local cox person.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

LoREvanescence said:


> I clarified it it with each person that I spoke too, and that it was indeed ondemand for tivo boxes. They all got a memo on it within the last week that it is coming. The specifically read the memo and stated Rhode Island Roll out to start in early to mid December.
> 
> Try calling and speaking to someone, the fact that 3 different people saw that memo, and one of them didn't know about it, but was able to look it up and say yes, it is true. COX sent out a bunch of memo's in the last week about new promotions and offerings coming before Christmas, and this is included with them.
> 
> In the past when I asked no one had a clue or could ever find any info, now they can find it right away and give me details. I think it's more then wrong info. It sounds promising that something might actually be happening now.


facebook response Cox Communications
9:49pm
Cox Communications

Andrew, I've checked and have not found any announcements regarding OnDEMAND access for TiVo. If i find anything new I'll let you know. -Colleen


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I just tried the COX online chat and asked them about this, this is the answer I received.



> Vladimir: It is coming in the next couple of months but we are instructed not to give out specific dates.
> 
> Vladimir: Since the rollouts are done by market and will have different campaigns.


It sounds like I got more info via my phone conversation, as in terms of my market and a time table, but online support has heard about this and apparently has to withhold any further information at this time.

I don't trust anything on facebook, you best source of information is always calling and speaking to a person. On line support usually is only good for basic questions / tech support but I would trust what they say over what's on facebook. If the facebook support had heard anything on this, most likely they can't comment because the info seems to be still tight lipped.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

LoREvanescence said:


> I just tried the COX online chat and asked them about this, this is the answer I received.
> 
> It sounds like I got more info via my phone conversation, as in terms of my market and a time table, but online support has heard about this and apparently has to withhold any further information at this time.
> 
> I don't trust anything on facebook, you best source of information is always calling and speaking to a person. On line support usually is only good for basic questions / tech support but I would trust what they say over what's on facebook. If the facebook support had heard anything on this, most likely they can't comment because the info seems to be still tight lipped.


iI wonder what kind of campaigns there will be?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I know they said once it because available they will send us emails, call us with a phone recording, send a mailer extra. Wonder if these are the campaigns and will be different in each market?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

probably will not see or hear anything until 2014 even if then.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

LoREvanescence said:


> I know they said once it because available they will send us emails, call us with a phone recording, send a mailer extra. Wonder if these are the campaigns and will be different in each market?


have you heard anything?


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> have you heard anything?


Not yet. The are not giving dates. All I was able to get out of them is the rollout starts this month and will take the next few months to complete. We will be notified by email or a automated call when it becomes available. I know it's coming to ri but I don't know if it will be this month or a couple months down the road. V


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

LoREvanescence said:


> Not yet. The are not giving dates. All I was able to get out of them is the rollout starts this month and will take the next few months to complete. We will be notified by email or a automated call when it becomes available. I know it's coming to ri but I don't know if it will be this month or a couple months down the road. V


thanks hopefully it will be system wide not just certain areas like the Comcast rollout.


----------



## NOLA Sam (Oct 22, 2010)

I wanted to follow up on this recently and I am hearing the same thing you guys are, which is the same things weve been hearing for years, but ya know, fingers still crossed!


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

NOLA Sam said:


> I wanted to follow up on this recently and I am hearing the same thing you guys are, which is the same things weve been hearing for years, but ya know, fingers still crossed!


There is one key thing that is different now then what we have been getting for years. Before no one knew anything or could not find any information since the announcement of the partnership. Now when you call and talk to COX they have an internal memo of new offerings that specifically lists TiVo and On Demand, a roll out starting in December and happening over the next few months.

So, keeping our figures crossed, this looks like it might be it this time.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Not to burst any bubbles, but my contact at Corp in Atlanta, responded that he has not heard anything and would check around and get back, now he is not responding to any communication, even though I am getting a return read receipt.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> thanks hopefully it will be system wide not just certain areas like the Comcast rollout.


It will be interesting to see if the integration is QAM-based a la Comcast or IP-based. I'm guessing the latter since both TiVo and Cox have been talking about their next generation IP-video delivery strategy and Cox has recently trialed IP-delivered live TV with the Fanhattan-made video clients.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sbiller said:


> It will be interesting to see if the integration is QAM-based a la Comcast or IP-based. I'm guessing the latter since both TiVo and Cox have been talking about their next generation IP-video delivery strategy and Cox has recently trialed IP-delivered live TV with the Fanhattan-made video clients.


It's supposed to be using IP back channel to talk to the headend.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> Not to burst any bubbles, but my contact at Corp in Atlanta, responded that he has not heard anything and would check around and get back, now he is not responding to any communication, even though I am getting a return read receipt.


most likely whoever the OP spoke to spilled the beans before they were supposed to.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Latest word today is:
Cox is still working with TiVo for VOD, but there is nothing to announce yet.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> Latest word today is: Cox is still working with TiVo for VOD, but there is nothing to announce yet.


They are not announcing anything until it's hear. I was told by another cox rep that the have been instructed not to give any dates or information on this. Wonder why that is. But I was able to get him to confirm its definitely coming in the next few months.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

LoREvanescence said:


> They are not announcing anything until it's hear. I was told by another cox rep that the have been instructed not to give any dates or information on this. Wonder why that is. But I was able to get him to confirm its definitely coming in the next few months.


Because Cox is so tight lipped.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

LoREvanescence said:


> They are not announcing anything until it's hear. I was told by another cox rep that the have been instructed not to give any dates or information on this. Wonder why that is. But I was able to get him to confirm its definitely coming in the next few months.


When the original announcement was made back in around early 2010, and plastered on TiVo's press-release area (and is still in there), amongst others, and being widely reported by 3rd-party news/tech/blog sites, and a big deal being made over, I decided even though I had returned my early-adopter Premieres from a year or two earlier, it was time to get more just for that reason, and that reason only.

I had even called my Cox market, and was put on the "short list" of test participants. TiVo also had me down as being a willing early tester of it.

Then, it all fell apart. But, I was being told close to nothing. I was told by Cox that "It wasn't an official agreement, but merely something that was being considered, and had been reconsidered". I started calling both sides, working my way up to higher ranking parties on each side, each blaming the other side, for backing-out, or misrepresenting things as official. By then, it was beyond the TiVo 30-day money-back guarantee, leaving me stuck with Premieres purchased and lifetimed, only out of excitement that being without OD was soon to be a thing of the past.

I was not alone in taking it as being official, and can see why some parties want to keep it unofficial, or stay tight-lipped, to not incur the damage the first time around had caused. It's the way it should have been done the first time around.

I had to incur the wrath of people I talked into TiVo or Premieres, who didn't get their On-Demand.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If there's one lesson to take from these forums - NEVER buy a TiVo based on potential future features. Buy it for what it does today and that's it.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

moyekj said:


> If there's one lesson to take from these forums - NEVER buy a TiVo based on potential future features. Buy it for what it does today and that's it.


Agreed. Although, the Premiere was marketed with a lot of asterisk features, as in they were advertising features like as if they were already active, but you had to read carefully and thoroughly to know some of the features were "to come".

So, yeah, if it doesn't say it does it at the time, on the product box, don't buy into the marketing/advertising that tends to include "to come" features, that may never actually come, or take three years to properly work.

I think TiVo plastering that original "agreement" with Cox, for on-demand, in their press-release area, and making a lot of noise about it, was rather misleading. That the original notice of such an "agreement" was never removed, and the bottom falling-out never being addressed, bolsters it being something TiVo deliberately used to lure buyers on the fence, and still wants good-press from something that failed.

I did learn my lesson. I'm just sharing my experience and POV.

Also, as I shipped out my Premieres, I noticed a few features advertised on the box, which no longer apply, like Blockbuster video on-demand, etc.

So the lesson should include that just because it's printed right on the box, and available and working at launch, doesn't guarantee it will stay that way.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

per a post on dslreports/broadband reports the cox ondemand via tivo is still being worked on, but they will not give any new info out.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

here is what I just found.

Cox Communications Developing support for the On Demand feature on third-party hardware is just something that has never moved beyond the concept phase in our system, as with several other providers who use the same technology. We do not advertise On Demand or other 2-way services as being available on anything other than our own equipment, but we otherwise support the full range of digital channels that the TiVo and CableCard can handle. - Kip 

the above was posted 2 hours ago.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I guess it's just a wait and see game. I still have a contact that is telling me a roll out will start over the next few months. 

If its not here in the next 2 months I think it's safe to say it's probably not coming. But it's to early to write it off that it will never happen.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

When the Kip post was brought up on the dslreports Cox board, CoxJimR said

"Don't want to argue with Kip, but my contact may be close to it."


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

sbiller said:


> It will be interesting to see if the integration is QAM-based a la Comcast or IP-based. I'm guessing the latter since both TiVo and Cox have been talking about their next generation IP-video delivery strategy and Cox has recently trialed IP-delivered live TV with the Fanhattan-made video clients.


Sam,
Have you actually heard anything new regarding Cox or is this all still based on a few rumors at the end of last year?

You posted a comment today @ http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-02/com/#comment-139203
"We are now hearing rumblings that Cox is about to launch this feature in their markets."​


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Sam,
> Have you actually heard anything new regarding Cox or is this all still based on a few rumors at the end of last year?
> 
> You posted a comment today @ http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-02/com/#comment-139203
> "We are now hearing rumblings that Cox is about to launch this feature in their markets."​


Nothing specific. Trying to connect a few more dots. We might see some indication in the 10K which will be filed next week.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I asked cox again about this this past week again. While I got less information then ever about it, they didn't deny it and said that information may becoming available to cox employees in a few weeks when they go over all the new features for later this year at a meeting. No more specifics.


Other then the information I got last december where one person said maybe starting in december, and an other said we don't like giving out time frames but the roll out may start in the next few months. they have been very tight lipped out this. Only little bits of information seem to pop up.

Sam, keep us posted on the 10k filling.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10026719#post10026719

didn't see cox mentioned


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sbiller said:


> It will be interesting to see if the integration is QAM-based a la Comcast or IP-based. I'm guessing the latter since both TiVo and Cox have been talking about their next generation IP-video delivery strategy and Cox has recently trialed IP-delivered live TV with the Fanhattan-made video clients.


didn't Cox just scrap those trials?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Anything new or definitive either way? I am moving back to Cox from FiOS and this would be the icing on the cake for me.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

socrplyr said:


> Anything new or definitive either way? I am moving back to Cox from FiOS and this would be the icing on the cake for me.


nope and since cox is a private company they don't announce until launch.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> nope and since cox is a private company they don't announce until launch.


Correct, and I can't get anything out of them anymore. They just say "We don't know anything about it, it could launch tomorrow, but we won't know until they start to roll it out and announce it's availability"

So in other words, they are saying there will be no updates on this unless the roll out has started.


----------

